# smoked zucinni



## chesterbmoss (Aug 25, 2014)

Any idea's ?


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 25, 2014)

chesterbmoss said:


> Any idea's ?


Split in half Skin side down brush with EVOO and SP.I smoke it and grill it year around.My wife also makes Zucunni bread.We keep it in the garden year around.

Dan


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 25, 2014)

Yup.....

EVOO, season as desired, apply smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Another great variation is to hollow out the zuch and fill it with a sausage stuffing mix, top with mozzerella cheese, smoke till the zuch is tender. Top with some marinara sauce enjoy!


----------

